# Electrical - Power books



## Charu (Mar 1, 2011)

I am interested in buying used books for PE Electrical - Power. Anyone want to sell their books.

Thanks !


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Charu said:


> I am interested in buying used books for PE Electrical - Power. Anyone want to sell their books.
> Thanks !


I have an NCEES PE Power sample exam book for sale. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## patelpe (Mar 1, 2011)

Charu said:


> I am interested in buying used books for PE Electrical - Power. Anyone want to sell their books.
> Thanks !



i have a new 2010 sample exam, came with the review course material, never opened. let me know if anyone need it. I won't charge for shipping. Let me know


----------



## loutrical (Mar 2, 2011)

patelpe said:


> Charu said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in buying used books for PE Electrical - Power. Anyone want to sell their books.
> ...


hi

can you please email at [email protected] i'm very interesting on thast idea. thanks


----------



## loutrical (Mar 2, 2011)

loutrical said:


> patelpe said:
> 
> 
> > Charu said:
> ...


----------



## Nik (Mar 6, 2011)

Charu said:


> I am interested in buying used books for PE Electrical - Power. Anyone want to sell their books.
> Thanks !


Hello, I am selling my books. Just passed the PE power exam.

Ebay listing click on this link 

Ebay listing number 290542388783

Thanks for watching,

Nik


----------

